# CIH 7110



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Anyone who has had one of these tell me the pros and cons' your thoughts and experiences

Thanks T.J..


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Final drives on the 7110 are a little lighter than on the larger sizes.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Magnums are all good tractors. Probably the best Case ih ever made.

Small differences in the 72 series like the triangular hole to feed wire though in the back window, 4 reverses, and some other updates would make me prefer a 72 series over the 71 but I wouldn't turn down a 71 if the price was right and the hours low enough. Some of the later 71s had 4 reverses also.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Clash and IHCman. Did I read right on tractordata that the hydraulic system holds 50 gallons?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Maybe that's a big reason the transmissions last so long and are so bulletproof!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

TJ,

A buddy who farms next to me has a boxcar. He pulls a 3x4 with it and it always seems to be up and running.

I was all set to buy one on his advice and the advice of a mechanic I work with repairing equipment, but one thing that killed it for me was they are an 18MPH tractor.

Now there may be a faster version in Europe, and it might not mean anything for YOUR operation, but for mine, it was too slow. Too much road transport for me to top out at 18. If I was stationary on one 100+ acre parcel, I'd probably own one.

They are a great tractor. 8.3 Cummins & powershift, 2 PTO's .... whats not to like? Theres a 7120 near me for sale with a 3x4 baler in a package. If money only grew on trees....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't know what the gearing options are for the classic Magnums, however I just found out last week that my brother's MFD 7140 with 20.8R-42 tires will do near enough 25 mph down the road. We would never have known but he was following me with his Agco and the baler which will make 27 mph down hill and he was struggling to keep up. The only way a Magnum could only make 18 mph down the road would be if it had 18.4-38 rear tires.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> I don't know what the gearing options are for the classic Magnums, however I just found out last week that my brother's MFD 7140 with 20.8R-42 tires will do near enough 25 mph down the road. We would never have known but he was following me with his Agco and the baler which will make 27 mph down hill and he was struggling to keep up. The only way a Magnum could only make 18 mph down the road would be if it had 18.4-38 rear tires.


Thats right.

18 MPH with 18.4-38 rubber. It looks like that's the standard rubber with the 7110 2WD & 4WD, according to Tractor Data.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/1/9/1191-caseih-7110-transmission.html

The additional 2 reverse gears came in 1990 and newer models.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

TJ, one thing to keep in back of mind is that the early 71s had a lack of hydraulic capacity. It might not affect you depending how you use it. I will post a pic of comments on that from another site.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I found it on tractor house, it is 3 hrs. away. it's listed at 29,500. It looks like it has been a planter tractor. I just might call tomorrow and make an offer, if they don't accept then they need it more than I do. 1990 model.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like a pretty nice tractor. Would be pretty handy for some jobs.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I finally got to go look at this tractor. I did not realize how "big" this was for a 130 hp tractor, all I could do was stand there in awe. Not real sure if this tractor is for us. It would pull everything I have at the same time. Don't get me wrong, the want factor increased by 10 fold, however the practically of having it dropped to almost zero. It makes my 8240 look like one of the ertyl toys I have on the shelf.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

TJ Hendren said:


> I finally got to go look at this tractor. I did not realize how "big" this was for a 130 hp tractor, all I could do was stand there in awe. Not real sure if this tractor is for us. It would pull everything I have at the same time. Don't get me wrong, the want factor increased by 10 fold, however the practically of having it dropped to almost zero. It makes my 8240 look like one of the ertyl toys I have on the shelf.


That's exactly the same way I felt when I saw it. Same HP as my M135x, but about 2x as heavy. Looks like the same size tractor as my 200HP MF7495.
I like lighter tractors for MY situation (less compaction, ruts and customer complaints), so I stick with my Kubota's for round bale hay work,


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't forget CIH took that same tractor frame up to 225 pto hp with just a few changes.

I pulled my Rowse rake with my brother's "big" 7140 this summer for a few hours, got along fine with it. Usually I use my MX170 which is a handier tractor all around than the 7140. I know I would rather have a tractor oversized a little for the job.


----------

